# Pregnancy Massage



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Hello,

At 23 weeks pregnant with twins I went to a very fancy reputable spa which did special pregnancy packages, so I had the special pregnancy massage which massaged my back while I lay on my side and then my legs, arms, shoulders, face and head while I lay on my back.  I said I shouldn't lie on my back so asked for the massage table to be in a reclining position instead and was surprised the therapist didn't already know this as had been told the pregnancy massage was specially adapted for pregnant women!  The therapist told me the rose oil used was specifically used as safe in pregnancy. However, when I got on the massage table I was surprised to find it was heated - not hot, but warm.  Half way through I panicked and asked for the heater on the table to be turned off, however I had been on the warm table warming first my side and then my back for about 40 minutes.  It wasn't boiling hot, just warm (like when you sunbathe and feel the warmth of the sun) but now since googling I am really worried I have harmed my babies by overheating? Can you please advise me? I just wish I had asked for it to be turned off at the start but assumed it was ok as the therapist was supposedly trained in giving pregnancy massages, but the fact she didn't know about pregnant women not,lying flat on their back worries me that she didn't know she shouldn't have heated the table either... I am very scared - I know the table was only warm and not like I was in a sauna or jacuzzi, but from googling I've read you shouldn't use electric blankets, hot water bottles or hot baths/showers and I think the heated massage table could be the same. Please can you advise me?

Thank you xxx


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Angelhope
Please do not be concerned. A warm table will not have been any risk to your babies. 

Also the lying flat is after 28 weeks so you have nothing to worry about with regard to that just yet either. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## AngelHopes (May 25, 2012)

Thank you so much Kaz, I really appreciate you putting my mind at ease!!! Xxx


----------

